# August 64 Fair Lady



## vastingray (Oct 26, 2018)

Super clean August 64 Fair Lady


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 26, 2018)

Want. That’s a nice one!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 27, 2018)

Very nice !


----------

